# Watch Soccer/Football online(On iPad)... help?



## 70Seven (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi guys, I don't make threads very often but though I'd post this to see if anyone can help.

So I recently started watching lots of Soccer/Football.. Living in Canada I can follow several games on TV but I'm also missing out on lots of them.. Is there an App/Website I can subscribe to so I can follow more games/teams/leagues ? I'm not looking for any cheap streaming sites loaded with adds, I'm ok with paying .. 

Here is the order of the leagues I want to follow.
1. UEFA Champion league
2. Premiere League
3. UEFA Europa
4. La Liga
5. MLS

Is there a way I can follow these from Canada (at least the top 2 in my list), streaming form my iPad preferably. I tried Fubo.tv which was great for La Liga, but it doesn't show Premiere League games and you can't DVR Champion League games.. 

Following Champion League and Premiere League on TSN (Canadian sport network) is ok but I'll miss lots of good games. For example I'll be missing the Real Madrid Champion League game tomorrow and the next few Real Madrid games also. Manchester United games in the Premier league, I only see about 1/4 of their games listed on the TSN website.. 

Thanks,


----------

